

Empty a file with a "touch" like alias ( on *nix systems) - rover
http://coderwall.com/p/hvvi9w

======
aritraghosh007
Do you know there is better way than what has been described in the article !!

Its dead simple , on a shell prompt just execute :>filename

~~~
rover
didn't know that. Thanks.

